# Nextbox Fronts-What kind to buy?



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I notice there a number of nestbox fronts available. Plastic, wire, traditional, widow hood style. 

What are the advantages and disadvantages of each?


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

It would really help if we knew a little more info. Do you already have your boxes built? If so do you have a pic of them.


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nest boxes have not been built. Wanted the fronts first, then decide upon box size. There are a lot of different fronts available. I am sure there are advantages and disadvantages to each. Was looking for the pros and cons


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

NAPA242 said:


> Nest boxes have not been built. Wanted the fronts first, then decide upon box size. There are a lot of different fronts available. I am sure there are advantages and disadvantages to each. Was looking for the pros and cons


The front has to fit the box. Wouldn't make sense to get the box first so you know what size front you need??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some you can take off easily and wash... the wood ones you can open like a door and clean the whole box.. some even make their own.. I have wood ones.. with the door that falls open and is used as a perch for entrance of the box... they are pretty typical.. I will tell you what I do not like about them.. the perch/door gets pooped on alot..because that is where the cock sits alot of the time...but Im glad it is there if ever I needed to close it and lock someone up in a box for some reason..so there is good and bad in that department.. I always thought those widow hood looked simple and easy to use and you do not have a permanent door to have to clean..the cock can still do his job without a perch/door that gets in the way of cleaning.. here is an example of what I think is simple and easy to use and makes it easy to clean from lovebirds loft.... I guess you could use two if you needed to lock someone in.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a question , why is it called a "widowhood" ? Well two questions , lol and why are perch boxes made so hens don't get together ? Yes I am a neophyte . lol


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Want to throw an idea out to the forum mentioned to me by another member , they are going to use " Closet Maid " for nest box fronts . Did some research on it and it is a great value , both structurally and economically . Okay , the "widowhood " has the drop down door right ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kathy's Loft said:


> Want to throw an idea out to the forum mentioned to me by another member , they are going to use " Closet Maid " for nest box fronts . Did some research on it and it is a great value , both structurally and economically . Okay , the "widowhood " has the drop down door right ?


The widowhood is for the cock to come home faster to a mate and eggs.. usually it is not used as the breeding loft... but I do not see why it could not if one wanted too.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> The widowhood is for the cock to come home faster to a mate and eggs.. usually it is not used as the breeding loft... but I do not see why it could not if one wanted too.


Hens too


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I will admit it was I who mentioned closet maid as a building material for cages/nest boxes. I remodel homes and use this alot in closets. It is cheap, clean and quick to install. I took the left over pieces home and found a use for them. You need a pair of bolt cutters or cutting wheel on a grinder and it is a snap to work with. For the widowhood design I would nail it to the bottom using fencing staples and then put a material as a door stop at the top and a latch. It come in 12", 16", and 20". The length is up to 12'. Maybe I can snap a pic of it being used as doors on a chicken hutch over the weekend(starts in the morning for me as I work weekends).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> Hens too


lol.. then that would be widower loft..


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am lazy. I got the idea for mine from site in Belgium. If you look on my site at my breeding loft you can see what I did. To lock the pairs up I just use a piece of think plywood that will bend a bit and fit it in the open spot. Drill holes thread dowels and you are done. The lazy man's nest fronts.


----------

